# high quality of nike shoes at www.atnike.com



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

We are a comprehensive shoes-trade company, located in Putian City, Fujian Province, one of the well-known shoes cities in China. which deals with all kinds of brand shoes and clothing. 
We wholesale Nike Jordan , Shox (NZ OZ TL TL2 TL3 TL4 R4 R5 TU MOSTRO), AirMax (TN TN2 TN3 TN6 91 95 97 2003 2004 180 360), James , Dunk , Airforce ones ,James, Kobe , Air rift ,and other products: adidas , puma , bape , prada , ice cream , soccer shoes , jeans , red monkey , lv bag , lacoste , polo , bape jacket and so on. our products sell best in Europe and North America. And all of our products will be send with original box, retro card, label etc


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Tim - been looking for someone like this for ages

James


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

He's either taken a turn or has been hacked...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't you want to buy my trainers? :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Do they come in Carbon Fibre Finish ?

Genuine mind - no dodgy tat


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

At last! a reliable stockist for those trainers i just can't get anywhere else [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Excellent SPAM - respond to a 2 year old post :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Removed the spam


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you sell those Rift things ? Where is J600 when you need him ? :lol: :lol:


----------

